# Stihl BG55 won't crank



## tad1

Hey guys, 
I'm having trouble getting my BG55 blower to start. It is just a couple of years old. I have never had any problems starting it before. I try and put the correct fuel/2-cycle oil ratio in it as well as adding fuel stabilizer to my gas. I ran the blower probably a few weeks back w/ no problems. First thing I did was replace the spark plug and air filter. The plug sparks when I crank it and the priming bulb fills w/ fuel but it won't start. Today I tried some starting fluid in the cylinder and also in the carb but no luck. I took a look at the fuel filter and visually it looks fine. 
Where the heck do I start w/ this thing? I'd appreciate any help you guys could give me.
Thanks a lot, 
J.T.


----------



## tommyj3

Remove the screen in the muffler to see if it is clogged with carbon. If the screen is clean I would say you have an air leak around base of carb or a bad crank seal. Also check all bolts on the engine to be sure they are tight.

If it was a fuel problem it should have fired on the starting fluild. (By the way starting fuild is very hard on 2 stroke engines)


----------



## dawgpile

If you verify you have no leakage, then I'd look at replacing the diaphragms and gaskets in the carb after a thorough cleaning. This is a $5-6 kit, so well worth the investment. Just to be on the safe side, I'd throw in a new plug for $2.50.

If you can't get the engine to pop, and you are confident about the existence of spark, then I'd suspect a sheared flywheel key. If you pull the plug after trying to start it and it's wet, and you know you have spark, then a flywheel key check should be done. This of course causes the timing to be off and hence, a no start condition.

One last comment; you should check whatever 2 cycle oil you are mixing with your fuel as most already contain a fuel stabilizer, so adding one separately is not necessary.

Let us know what you find!


----------



## tad1

Tommy, you were right on with the clogged muffler screen. On first glance it looked clean but there was some serious crust right in the aperture when I looked in and I got that out and it cranked up like a champ!!! 
Thanks so much guys for the replies. I think I've learned a good bit about the blower in the past couple days! Can't go thru life ignorant!
Thanks, 
J.T.


----------



## texastoolguy

You guys just saved me a trip to the dealer. Had a BG55 that wouldn't fire. I had disassembled it checked the spark and carb and it looked good. I knew I had spark but it would not pop. The tip to check the muffler paid off. A mud-dauber decided to clog up my output. Makes sense now that I found it. If air can't get out, fuel can't get in. Thanks.


----------

